# boiga cyanea, finding



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey, 

I know boiga cyanea are not DWA before i get lynched, but i thought i would get the best reply here as i know a few of you keep them. 

I've been researching them for a good while now, but never had the room for them. We are planning to move into a new house in the next 6 months ish. Which should mean i have room for more . As such i was wondering if anyone knows of any breaders of them. I've spoken to few keepers but no one seems to know breaders of them. 

Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Karl Green (snakesalive) is your best bet. I also have a friend who breeds them but does not use the forums, I will let you know if he has any.
Crystal palace reptiles and Snakes n adders, seem to get boiga in more often than most other reptile shops from what I have seen.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Angi said:


> Karl Green (snakesalive) is your best bet. I also have a friend who breeds them but does not use the forums, I will let you know if he has any.
> Crystal palace reptiles and Snakes n adders, seem to get boiga in more often than most other reptile shops from what I have seen.


I was just checking CPR after posting this and noticed they have Cb08's in. problem is its a bit to soon really as i dont have anything set up. 

I shall have a word with Karl at some point soon. if you friend has any going as well it wold be greatly appriciated. if it helps i can pass on my number. 

Jay


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> I was just checking CPR after posting this and noticed they have Cb08's in. problem is its a bit to soon really as i dont have anything set up.
> 
> I shall have a word with Karl at some point soon. if you friend has any going as well it wold be greatly appriciated. if it helps i can pass on my number.
> 
> Jay


08 CB's will only need tiny arboreal tubs. tiny. Get em while they are around is my advice.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Mason said:


> 08 CB's will only need tiny arboreal tubs. tiny. Get em while they are around is my advice.


Thats some very tempting advice. I think i more then likly will do that. The only ones i can currently find are in CPR and they are a bit of a treck away, thats the only problem.

theres also more reasoning behind asking now. With the recession lots of people are selling up so i was hoping to find a few bargins as well .


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Angi said:


> Karl Green (snakesalive) is your best bet. I also have a friend who breeds them but does not use the forums, I will let you know if he has any.
> Crystal palace reptiles and Snakes n adders, seem to get boiga in more often than most other reptile shops from what I have seen.


I have just tried to contact Karl Green (snakesalive) and according to his profile on here he has not been active since march last year. Do you have any contact details for him.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

CPR is your best bet, and CB ones are NOT common! so get them while you can lol! its worth the trek believe me they are amazing snakes (just make sure you get one thats a good feeder!) :flrt:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

chondro13 said:


> CPR is your best bet, and CB ones are NOT common! so get them while you can lol! its worth the trek believe me they are amazing snakes (just make sure you get one thats a good feeder!) :flrt:


 
I am really tempted. i keep thinking about it as i know when i get the new house and have the spare cash they wont be there. 

You could always give me yours


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> I am really tempted. i keep thinking about it as i know when i get the new house and have the spare cash they wont be there.
> 
> You could always give me yours



HA pull the other one 

seriously though - get one while you can! juveniles are so easy to look after, and take up hardly any space, and you can put in the hours taming it! 

DO IT *sends mind waves making you involuntarily purchase the snakie*


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> Thats some very tempting advice. I think i more then likly will do that. The only ones i can currently find are in CPR and they are a bit of a treck away, thats the only problem.
> 
> theres also more reasoning behind asking now. With the recession lots of people are selling up so i was hoping to find a few bargins as well .


 
there are some for sale in chesterfield I think. 08's. PM me if you want me to check/ask.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

chondro13 said:


> HA pull the other one
> 
> seriously though - get one while you can! juveniles are so easy to look after, and take up hardly any space, and you can put in the hours taming it!
> 
> DO IT *sends mind waves making you involuntarily purchase the snakie*



*look over there, it its the rare flying dragon
.
.
.
.
..
steals snakie* mwhahahahahah



Mason i have sent you a PM.


----------

